# on viitattu lavalla muutenkin



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

Tämän poiminnon viime lauseessa käytetään sanaa _muutenkin_, jonka tarkka merkitys ei avaudu minulle:



> Tosiasia on, että kauppa maiden välillä on pudonnut lyhyessä ajassa kymmeniä prosentteja. Näitä lukuja esitteli suomeakin yleisölle vähän puhunut Venäjän kaupallinen edustaja Valeri Shlyamin.
> 
> Venäläisvieras siteeraili vapaasti myös Urho Kekkosta suurin piirtein niin, että ”kansamme ovat oppineet toisiltaan niin paljon, että ymmärtämättömyyden riski on pienempi". Tämän käännöksen otin Itä-Savo-lehden tviitistä.
> 
> Jotenkin sopii Savonlinnan tämän hetken tunnelmaan, että Kekkoseen on viitattu lavalla muutenkin.



Kääntäisin viime lauseen näin: “It somehow fits the current atmosphere at Savonlinna that Kekkonen has been referenced on the stage [??].”

Voi kääntää _muuten(kin) _englanniksi eri tavoin sen perusteella, miten sana liittyy muuhun yhteyteen. Miten ymmärtäisitte _muutenkin-_sanan toimivan tässä?

Hyvää torstaita


----------



## Spongiformi

Se tarkoittaa sitä, että Kekkoseen on ollut muitakin tai muunlaisiakin viittauksia lavalla tämän puheenvuoron lisäksi. Ilmeisesti talousfoorumissa oli Kekkoseen (tai Kekkosen aikaan) viitattu yleisemminkin.


----------



## fennofiili

Spongiformi said:


> Se tarkoittaa sitä, että Kekkoseen on ollut muitakin tai muunlaisiakin viittauksia lavalla tämän puheenvuoron lisäksi.



Aivan. Tässä liitteellä ”-kin” on yksinkertainen merkitys: se vastaa sanaa ”myös”. Ja sana ”muuten” on sekin tässä perusmerkityksessä, ’muussa tapauksessa’.

Viittausten määrä ei ilmene virkkeestä. Muita viittauksia on ehkä ollut vain yksi, ehkä useampia.

Jutussa mainitun venäläisen sukunimi on muuten (no pun intended...) kirjoitettu suomalaisen standardin vastaisesti Shlyamin, varmaankin englanninkielistä tekstiä tai käytäntöä matkien. Suomalaisen standardin mukainen translitteraatio on Šljamin – ja sitä näköjään sentään useimmat suomalaiset tiedotusvälineet sentään vielä käyttävät.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Se tarkoittaa sitä, että Kekkoseen on ollut muitakin tai muunlaisiakin viittauksia lavalla tämän puheenvuoron lisäksi. Ilmeisesti talousfoorumissa oli Kekkoseen (tai Kekkosen aikaan) viitattu yleisemminkin.



Ainakin tässä uutisjutussa en nähnyt muuta mainintaa Kekkosesta kuin yllä lainaamassani osassa. Juuri tämä oli se, joka vaikeutti _muutenkin_-sanan ymmärtämistä minulle: "muutenkin" kuin mitä?

Pitäisikö ehkä ymmärtää, että tämä viittaus oli jollakin tavoin muunlaista kuin miten Kekkosta yleensä (ei välttämättä tässä kokouksessa) siteerataan?



fennofiili said:


> Jutussa mainitun venäläisen sukunimi on muuten (no pun intended...) kirjoitettu suomalaisen standardin vastaisesti Shlyamin, varmaankin englanninkielistä tekstiä tai käytäntöä matkien. Suomalaisen standardin mukainen translitteraatio on Šljamin – ja sitä näköjään sentään useimmat suomalaiset tiedotusvälineet sentään vielä käyttävät.



Usarin toimittajat eivät ole johdonmukaisia "š" ja "tš" -äänteiden kirjoittamisessa, ehkä etenkin kun kyseessä on alun perin kyrillisillä kirjoitettu nimi. Esim. joskus tavataan kirjoitusasu "Abramovitš", joskus "Abramovitch", joksus "Abramovitsh".


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> Ainakin tässä uutisjutussa en nähnyt muuta mainintaa Kekkosesta kuin yllä lainaamassani osassa. Juuri tämä oli se, joka vaikeutti _muutenkin_-sanan ymmärtämistä minulle: "muutenkin" kuin mitä?



”Muutenkin” liittyy juuri mainintaan siitä, että Šljamin ”siteeraili vapaasti” Kekkosta. Tarkoitetaan siis, että Kekkoseen on viitattu lavalla muutenkin kuin kyseisellä ”siteerauksella”.

Pitäisikö ehkä ymmärtää, että tämä viittaus oli jollakin tavoin muunlaista kuin miten Kekkosta yleensä (ei välttämättä tässä kokouksessa) siteerataan? (Luultavasti kyseessä ei ollut sitaatti, vaan enintään jonkinlainen jäljittely. ”Vapaa siteeraus” on oksymoroni, koska siteeraus on nimenomaan sanatarkkaa toistamista. Mutta toimittajat tekevät tällaisia virheitä.



> Usarin toimittajat eivät ole johdonmukaisia "š" ja "tš" -äänteiden kirjoittamisessa, ehkä etenkin kun kyseessä on alun perin kyrillisillä kirjoitettu nimi. Esim. joskus tavataan kirjoitusasu "Abramovitš", joskus "Abramovitch", joksus "Abramovitsh".



Suomen kielessä on aina – no uskoisitteko: sadan vuoden ajan? – ollut horjuntaa š:n ja sh:n välillä venäjän translitteroinnissa muun muassa siksi, että š on vaikea kirjoittaa tai kaikki vain eivät osaa sitä. Pitkään Helsingin Sanomissa oli tapana, että kulttuurisivuilla (!) käytettiin sh:ta, muilla sivuilla š:ää. Hesarissa on pyritty viime vuosina yhtenäistämään linjaa, ja melko hyvin juuri tässä asiassa on onnistuttu.

Sen sijaan esimerkiksi ”ya” pro ”ja” (tai ”ch” pro ”tš”) on englannin vaikutusta: toimittaja ei ole selvittänyt nimen oikeaa asua, vaan käyttää englanninkielisestä uutisvirrasta tuttua asua tai suorastaan kopioi nimen sellaisenaan englanninkielisestä jutusta, jota hän käyttää enemmän tai vähemmän suoraan oman juttunsa pohjana. (”Abramovitch” on ehkä kopioitu ranskankielisestä lähteestä.)


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Ainakin tässä uutisjutussa en nähnyt muuta mainintaa Kekkosesta kuin yllä lainaamassani osassa. Juuri tämä oli se, joka vaikeutti _muutenkin_-sanan ymmärtämistä minulle: "muutenkin" kuin mitä?
> 
> Pitäisikö ehkä ymmärtää, että tämä viittaus oli jollakin tavoin muunlaista kuin miten Kekkosta yleensä (ei välttämättä tässä kokouksessa) siteerataan?



Koska kyseessä on talousfoorumi, olettaisin, että siellä on ollut runsaasti puheita ja puheenvuoroja. Kekkoseen (tai hänen aikaansa) on voitu viitata muissa puheissa. Suomesta löytyy runsaasti vanhoja partoja, joiden mielestä Kekkosen aikaan kaikki oli paremmin, joten hänen aikaansa viittaillaan tämän tästä. Varmaan muissakin maissa on voimakkaasti profiloituneita ajanjaksoja, vaikkakin yhden ihmisen hyvä aika on aina toisen ihmisen huonoa aikaa. Venäjälle siihen aikaan viittaaminen tietysti sopii, koska se oli syvintä suomettumisen aikaa.


----------



## Gavril

fennofiili said:


> ”Muutenkin” liittyy juuri mainintaan siitä, että Šljamin ”siteeraili vapaasti” Kekkosta. Tarkoitetaan siis, että Kekkoseen on viitattu lavalla muutenkin kuin kyseisellä ”siteerauksella”.





Spongiformi said:


> Koska kyseessä on talousfoorumi, olettaisin, että siellä on ollut runsaasti puheita ja puheenvuoroja.



OK, siis "muutenkin" tarkoittaa muita tässä kokouksessa tehtyjä viittauksia Kekkoseen, joita ei suoraan siteerata tässä jutussa?

Ongelmani oli, että toimittaja kirjoitti "Kekkoseen on viitattu muutenkin", mutta sitä ei seurannut mitään muuta tietoa kyseisistä viittauksista, vaan aihetta vaihdettiin heti muihin foorumin puheisiin.


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> OK, siis "muutenkin" tarkoittaa muita tässä kokouksessa tehtyjä viittauksia Kekkoseen, joita ei suoraan siteerata tässä jutussa?



Niinpä kai. Sana ”lavalla” tuntuu tässä tarkoittavan kyseistä kokousta, tarkemmin sanoen sen esiintyjiä.

Tältä kannalta kyllä perfekti ”on viitattu” on outo, koska se tuntuisi viittaavan laajemmin menneeseen, kaikkeen, mitä kyseisellä lavalla on aiemmin tapahtunut. Jos tarkoitetaan tätä kokousta, yksinkertainen menneen ajan muoto ”viitattiin” olisi sopiva.

Ehkäpä viittaamiseen viittaaminen on tarkoituksellisen viitteellistä (epämääräistä). ☺


----------

